# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انقدر به کد نظام وظیفه و کد وضعیت تحصیلات عالی گیر ندین.

## khaan

تورو خدا انقدر گیر ندین که کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم کد وضعیت آموزش عالی رو چی بزنم .... هر کدی دلتون میخواد بزنین.
اینا فقط برای تهیه آمار از داوطلبان کنکور هستن هیچ تاثیری در روند پذیرش و ... ندارن.
شما هر کدی که بزنی در زمان ثبت نام در دانشگاه یه برگه بهت خواهند داد و اون رو به پلیس+10 خواهی برد و ازشون معافیت تحصیلی خواهی گرفت و این خود نظام وظیفه هست که وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه نه اظهارات شما در تقاضانامه ثبت نام کنکور !  
در مورد وضعیت آموزش عالی هم همینطور. شما که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردین همون اوایل که دانشجو شدین دانشگاهتون از وزارت علوم و صندوق رفاه دانشجویی و ... استعلام میکنه و وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه که قبلا دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل چه رشته ای در چه دانشگاهی بودین و ....

انقدر وقتتون رو صرف بررسی و تفسیر دفترچه برای انتخاب کد نکنین. هرچی میخواین بزنین. من خودم زدم شاغل در نیروهای مسلح نیروی دریایی ارتش  :Yahoo (4):  5 سال پیش هم که کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم وضعیت آموزش عالی رو زده بودم تحصیلات حوزی سطح عالی (اجتهاد)  :Yahoo (4):   رفتم دانشگاه و لیسانسمو هم گرفتم کسیم بهم نگفت ثابت کن مجتهد هستی   :Yahoo (110):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دوستان بهتره اصلاعات درست واردکنن تااطلاعات غلط

----------


## ah.at

آغا جان بیشتر این دوستان که می پرسن کدوم کد رو بزنیم بیشتر تو این دو حالت هستن . دیگه خارج از اینا نیستن .

1- کسایی که دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستن و باید انصراف بدن تا قبل از اسفند ماه . اینا باید کد 14 رو وارد کنن .


2- کسایی که دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستن .

اینا خودشون دو حالت دارن . کسایی که میخان انصراف بدن باید کد 14 رو بزنن .

البته اینا فک کنم باید برن دفترچه اعزام به خدمتشون رو بگیرن بعد که مهلتش اومد هم باید برن تاریخ اعزامشون رو تمدید کنن تا کنکور بدن .

دسته ی دوم که مثل منن که دانشجو میمونن و باز دو حالت داره که یا مرخصی تحصیلی میگیرن و یا سر کلاس دانشگاه هم حاظر میشن و برا کنکور میخونن . اینا باید کد 3 رو وارد کنن .

----------


## Saeed735

> آغا جان بیشتر این دوستان که می پرسن کدوم کد رو بزنیم بیشتر تو این دو حالت هستن . دیگه خارج از اینا نیستن .
> 
> 1- کسایی که دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستن و باید انصراف بدن تا قبل از اسفند ماه . اینا باید کد 14 رو وارد کنن .
> 
> 
> 2- کسایی که دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستن .
> 
> اینا خودشون دو حالت دارن . کسایی که میخان انصراف بدن باید کد 14 رو بزنن .
> 
> ...


مورد 2 غلطه...شاید کسی مبنا رو بر این گذاشته که وقتی قبول شد انصراف خواهد داد....

کد 6 درسته...من دیروز هم گفتم .امروز دکتر افشارهم گفتن...

----------


## alipha_76

> تورو خدا انقدر گیر ندین که کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم کد وضعیت آموزش عالی رو چی بزنم .... هر کدی دلتون میخواد بزنین.
> اینا فقط برای تهیه آمار از داوطلبان کنکور هستن هیچ تاثیری در روند پذیرش و ... ندارن.
> شما هر کدی که بزنی در زمان ثبت نام در دانشگاه یه برگه بهت خواهند داد و اون رو به پلیس+10 خواهی برد و ازشون معافیت تحصیلی خواهی گرفت و این خود نظام وظیفه هست که وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه نه اظهارات شما در تقاضانامه ثبت نام کنکور !  
> در مورد وضعیت آموزش عالی هم همینطور. شما که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردین همون اوایل که دانشجو شدین دانشگاهتون از وزارت علوم و صندوق رفاه دانشجویی و ... استعلام میکنه و وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه که قبلا دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل چه رشته ای در چه دانشگاهی بودین و ....
> 
> انقدر وقتتون رو صرف بررسی و تفسیر دفترچه برای انتخاب کد نکنین. هرچی میخواین بزنین. من خودم زدم شاغل در نیروهای مسلح نیروی دریایی ارتش  5 سال پیش هم که کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم وضعیت آموزش عالی رو زده بودم تحصیلات حوزی سطح عالی (اجتهاد)   رفتم دانشگاه و لیسانسمو هم گرفتم کسیم بهم نگفت ثابت کن مجتهد هستی


یه سوال من دی ماه فارغ التحصیل شدم اما کد پیش تو سایت نیست اطلاعاتش هنوز نیومده چی کار کنم بدو کد پیش میشه ؟اون اولش نوشته وضعیت پیش دانشگاهی بزنم کد خود را خرداد 95میگرم  که تا اون موقع کد رو بگیرم؟

----------


## ah.at

> مورد 2 غلطه...شاید کسی مبنا رو بر این گذاشته که وقتی قبول شد انصراف خواهد داد....
> 
> کد 6 درسته...من دیروز هم گفتم .امروز دکتر افشارهم گفتن...



خب همون خب . منم میخام همین کارو بکنم و همینو گفتم که ...
الان مرخصی گرفتم پس هنوز دانشجو به حساب میام و معافیت تحصیلی دارم و کد سه هم گفته که معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشی .
خب هر دانشجویی الان برگه معافیت تحصیلیش توی دانشگاه هستش پس همون کد سه میشه . 

كد 3)مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت بدون غيبت (پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...) در مدت اعتبار آن .

----------


## khaan

تاپیک زدم که بگم انقدر به کد حساس نباشین همه شروع کردن به بررسی کدها  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali.psy

> تاپیک زدم که بگم انقدر به کد حساس نباشین همه شروع کردن به بررسی کدها


دوستم..صاحب کافی نت زده وضعیت تحصیلی شو هیچکدام..در حالی که دانشجوی شبانس ومرداد انصراف میده حالا کدو به گفته تو شیش زده..حله...حالا این مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دانشجوی غیر روزانه نزنی بجاش هیچکدام بزنی؟

----------


## khaan

> دوستم..صاحب کافی نت زده وضعیت تحصیلی شو هیچکدام..در حالی که دانشجوی شبانس ومرداد انصراف میده حالا کدو به گفته تو شیش زده..حله...حالا این مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دانشجوی غیر روزانه نزنی بجاش هیچکدام بزنی؟


سلام. نخیر مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه چون کسی قرار نیست زمان ثبت نام در دانشگاه از دوستتون بپرسه وضعیت تحصیلی قبلیت چطور بوده ! خودشون از وزارت علوم و صندوق رفاه دانشجویی استعلام خواهند کرد.
این تاپیک رو هم برای همین زدم که بگم مشکلی پیش نمیاد و بیخود نگران نباشین  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## drmoslem

راستی داداش من که مرجع تقلید هستم ببخشید ولایت فقیه چه کدی باید بزنم

----------


## Mr Sky

یکی از دوستام رفت کافی نت تنها چیزی که ازش خواست کد دانش آموزیش بود گفت بقیش با خودم.......!!!!!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دوستان این ترمیمم معدل چی شد؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Masood11

ببخشید یه سوال داشتم! من واسه سفر به مریخ ثبت نام کردم، کد نظام وظیفه مو باید چی بزنم!؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

تا حدودی هم نگر هستم با شروع کننده ی جس تار !

ولی نه در حدی که هرچی دلشون خواست بزنن !!

اگر خیلی شک داشتن؛ بهرحال میتونن اونی که صحیح تره رو بزنن !

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم معدل چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## sepanta1990

> تورو خدا انقدر گیر ندین که کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم کد وضعیت آموزش عالی رو چی بزنم .... هر کدی دلتون میخواد بزنین.
> اینا فقط برای تهیه آمار از داوطلبان کنکور هستن هیچ تاثیری در روند پذیرش و ... ندارن.
> شما هر کدی که بزنی در زمان ثبت نام در دانشگاه یه برگه بهت خواهند داد و اون رو به پلیس+10 خواهی برد و ازشون معافیت تحصیلی خواهی گرفت و این خود نظام وظیفه هست که وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه نه اظهارات شما در تقاضانامه ثبت نام کنکور !  
> در مورد وضعیت آموزش عالی هم همینطور. شما که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردین همون اوایل که دانشجو شدین دانشگاهتون از وزارت علوم و صندوق رفاه دانشجویی و ... استعلام میکنه و وضعیت شما رو بررسی میکنه که قبلا دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیل چه رشته ای در چه دانشگاهی بودین و ....
> 
> انقدر وقتتون رو صرف بررسی و تفسیر دفترچه برای انتخاب کد نکنین. هرچی میخواین بزنین. من خودم زدم شاغل در نیروهای مسلح نیروی دریایی ارتش  5 سال پیش هم که کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم وضعیت آموزش عالی رو زده بودم تحصیلات حوزی سطح عالی (اجتهاد)   رفتم دانشگاه و لیسانسمو هم گرفتم کسیم بهم نگفت ثابت کن مجتهد هستی


سلام

داداش اینا رو‌مطمینی؟

من خودم دانشجوی روزانه م میخوام برم ازاد، کلی درگیر بودم که الان انصراف بدم یا بعدا

اخرش تصمیم گرفتم انصراف ندم فعلا، ولی تو دفترچه زدم دانشجوی انصرافی. مشکلی که نیس؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> 
> داداش اینا رو‌مطمینی؟
> 
> من خودم دانشجوی روزانه م میخوام برم ازاد، کلی درگیر بودم که الان انصراف بدم یا بعدا
> 
> اخرش تصمیم گرفتم انصراف ندم فعلا، ولی تو دفترچه زدم دانشجوی انصرافی. مشکلی که نیس؟


کد دفترچه که مهم نیست ولی دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید همین شنبه بری انصراف بدی

----------


## sepanta1990

> کد دفترچه که مهم نیست ولی دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید همین شنبه بری انصراف بدی


پرسیدم، گفتن برا ازاد نباز نیس. ولی بازم گیجم.

----------


## sepanta1990

> کد دفترچه که مهم نیست ولی دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید همین شنبه بری انصراف بدی


انصراف رو دانشگاه چک میکنن یا سنجش چک‌میکنه؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> کد دفترچه که مهم نیست ولی دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید همین شنبه بری انصراف بدی


غیر روزانه بقیه (شبانه پیام نور وازاد)بعد نتیجه اولیه انصراف؟مدت زمان انصراف واخذ گواهی برگه انصراف یه ماه طول میکشه؟ :Yahoo (35):  بمن گفتن یه هفته :Yahoo (110):  سن برای اخذ دومین معافیت تحصیلی مهمه؟

----------


## khaan

> غیر روزانه بقیه (شبانه پیام نور وازاد)بعد نتیجه اولیه انصراف؟مدت زمان انصراف واخذ گواهی برگه انصراف یه ماه طول میکشه؟ بمن گفتن یه هفته سن برای اخذ دومین معافیت تحصیلی مهمه؟


اونا بعد کنکور هم میتونن انصراف بدن. بله مدت انصراف یه ماه بعد از اتمام مراحل اداری طول میکشه. البته معاون آموزشی دانشگاه میتونه در یه روز خلاصش کنه و دستور بده انصرافت به نظام وظیفه ارسال بشه و مدارکت تحویل بشه.

----------


## Ali.psy

> اونا بعد کنکور هم میتونن انصراف بدن. بله مدت انصراف یه ماه بعد از اتمام مراحل اداری طول میکشه. البته معاون آموزشی دانشگاه میتونه در یه روز خلاصش کنه و دستور بده انصرافت به نظام وظیفه ارسال بشه و مدارکت تحویل بشه.


يه ماه که خیلی زیاده بعد نتیجه اولیه اقدام انصراف بشه تا اوایل مهر طول میکشه نميشه که دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کرد که... چه بد

----------


## khaan

> يه ماه که خیلی زیاده بعد نتیجه اولیه اقدام انصراف بشه تا اوایل مهر طول میکشه نميشه که دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کرد که... چه بد


نه نتیجه اولیه رو اواخر مرداد اعلام کنن شما همون موقع انصراف بدی یکی دو روز بیشتر طول نمیکشه کارهای اداریش. بعد یه ماه که میشه قبل از مهر انصرافت تموم شده.
ضمن اینکه مهلت ثبت نام در دانشگاه خیلی زیاده من خودم همکلاسی هایی داشتم که به خاطر همین مسایل اداری و نظام وظیفه و ... حتی آبان هم تموم نشده بود ثبت نامشون. فقط اگه دیدیکه به هر دلیلی ثبت نامت تا مهر تموم نشده برو دانشکده و برنامه کلاس هات رو بگیر و در کلاس هات باش تا غیبت نخوری.

----------


## sepanta1990

> کد دفترچه که مهم نیست ولی دانشجوی روزانه باشی باید همین شنبه بری انصراف بدی


داداش جواب سوال اخرمو تدادی

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه نتیجه اولیه رو اواخر مرداد اعلام کنن شما همون موقع انصراف بدی یکی دو روز بیشتر طول نمیکشه کارهای اداریش. بعد یه ماه که میشه قبل از مهر انصرافت تموم شده.
> ضمن اینکه مهلت ثبت نام در دانشگاه خیلی زیاده من خودم همکلاسی هایی داشتم که به خاطر همین مسایل اداری و نظام وظیفه و ... حتی آبان هم تموم نشده بود ثبت نامشون. فقط اگه دیدیکه به هر دلیلی ثبت نامت تا مهر تموم نشده برو دانشکده و برنامه کلاس هات رو بگیر و در کلاس هات باش تا غیبت نخوری.


پس به دوستم..میگم قضیرو..ممنون.. :Yahoo (99): ..ولی اره خب نتایج اولیه اواسط مرداد اعلام میشه....مثلا 20 تا25 مرداد انصراف مرحله اداریش تموم بشه تا25 حل شه پس تاییدیه تحصیلی+رفتن به ثبت نام حضوری امکان داره؟مسلما نه..عجب مشکلیه ها :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khaan

> داداش جواب سوال اخرمو تدادی


میشه دوباره بگی ؟

----------


## khaan

> پس به دوستم..میگم قضیرو..ممنون....ولی اره خب نتایج اولیه اواسط مرداد اعلام میشه....مثلا 20 تا25 مرداد انصراف مرحله اداریش تموم بشه تا25 حل شه پس تاییدیه تحصیلی+رفتن به ثبت نام حضوری امکان داره؟مسلما نه..عجب مشکلیه ها


تاییدیه که ربطی به این مسایل نداره هروقت کپی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو داشته باشی میتونی بری دفاتر پیشخوان و انجامش بدی.
رفتن به ثبت نام حضوری هم بستگی به این داره که مدارکت رو ار دانشگاه تحویل گرفته باشی یا نه.

----------


## sepanta1990

> میشه دوباره بگی ؟


انصراف رو دانشگاه چک میکنن یا سنجش چک‌میکنه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

در مورد ثبت نام راهنمایی میخوام
.
.
.میشه موقع ثبت نام با خود گوشی فایل عکس رو  که با اسکن درست کردین گذاشت ؟
.
.
میشه با خود گوشی کامل ثبت نام کرد و بعد کافی نت بری و از اون برگه پرینت گرفت ...؟
.
.

----------


## sepanta1990

> در مورد ثبت نام راهنمایی میخوام
> .
> .
> .میشه موقع ثبت نام با خود گوشی فایل عکس رو  که با اسکن درست کردین گذاشت ؟
> .
> .
> میشه با خود گوشی کامل ثبت نام کرد و بعد کافی نت بری و از اون برگه پرینت گرفت ...؟
> .
> .


سلام. اگه عکست مناسبه بذار، میشه. بعد ثبت نام یه شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری میده که هرجایی به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشی، هرچندبار بخوایی میتوتی اطلاعاتتو ببینی و پرینت بگیری.

----------

